# Looking for pics and info on 1977-ish Audi Fox (wagon?)



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

Hello,
I'm digging up car memories. 
The Audi Fox wagon was was my first car, in a time when I didn't know how rare it was. My parents bought it in 1977 the year I was born, then we kept it until I turned 16. It was the first car for each of my sisters, then me. I was the one who killed it (with the help of rust). With my appreciation for VW/Audi vehicles only just beginning, I didn't know then how rare this car was.








Ours was a wagon with the quad headlights. 








Basically paste the front of that sedan on the wagon, paint it white, give it a red vinyl interior, and you'd have our old car.
Anyone drive one of these? Have any detailed pics? I remember the 8v being very similar to an 86 Golf I later drove, and things like the alternator and power steering pump were a direct swap. What other parts were interchangeable? Is this based on the mk1 Scirocco?










_Modified by DHill at 3:42 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Looking for pics and info on 1977-ish Audi Fox (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_Is this based on the mk1 Scirocco?

No, the 1st generation Audi Fox (aka Audi 80) is very much identical to the 1st VW Dasher (aka Passat). The Fox wagon was simply a Dasher wagon with Audi trim. The Fox wagon was only released in North America.


----------

